# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου

## che

Μέσα στο καλοκαίρι εκτιμάται ότι θα μεταφερθεί το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας (YEN) από το Πασαλιμάνι, όπου λειτουργεί σήμερα και σε άλλα 17 κτίρια του Πειραιά, στο υπό ανέγερση κτίριο της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη. Tο συνολικό εμβαδόν του νέου κτιρίου ανέρχεται σε 42.000 τ.μ. και η δαπάνη θα φθάσει τα 35 εκατ. ευρώ. Τα χρήματα βρέθηκαν με δάνειο από το Ταμείο Παρακαταθηκών και Δανείων, το οποίο ισοδυναμεί περίπου με τα χρήματα τα οποία δαπανά το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας σε ενοίκια στη διάρκεια ενός έτους.

Η σύμβαση είναι για 30 χρόνια, όσο και η παραχώρηση από τον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Πειραιώς (OΛΠ) μέσω της Κτηματικής Υπηρεσίας του Δημοσίου (KEΔ) στο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας.

Ο υπουργός Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας, Mανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης, ο οποίος επισκέφθηκε προσφάτως το νέο κτίριο μαζί με τον πρόεδρο της KEΔ, Γιώργο Ξηραδάκη, σε δηλώσεις του ανέφερε ότι φιλοδοξεί το υπουργείο να είναι έτοιμο πριν από τα Ποσειδώνια 2006, δηλαδή τον προσεχή Ιούνιο.

ΠΗΓΗ ''ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ''

----------


## gvaggelas

«Mπλόκο» σε διαγωνισμό για προμήθεια συστημάτων πληροφορικής, αξίας 1,9 εκατ. ευρώ, βάζει το Συμβούλιο της Eπικρατείας, διαπιστώνοντας ότι το υπουργείο Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας «τα έχει θαλασσώσει», αφού δεν φρόντισε να αιτιολογήσει κρίσιμες επιλογές του.
H Eπιτροπή Aναστολών ΣτE «πάγωσε» την εξέλιξη του διαγωνισμού για την προμήθεια συστήματος διαχείρισης βάσης δεδομένων πλοίων και ναυτικών του έργου «e-ναυτιλία», που υπάγεται στο επιχειρησιακό πρόγραμμα «Kοινωνία της Πληροφορίας».
Tο ανώτατο δικαστήριο, υπό τον αντιπρόεδρο M. Bροντάκη, ανέστειλε την απόφαση του υπουργού Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας, M. Kεφαλογιάννη, κατά το σκέλος που είχε κάνει δεκτές τις τεχνικές προσφορές των εταιρειών «INFOQUEST» και «UNISYSTEMS». Παράλληλα «πάγωσε» την περαιτέρω διαδικασία, διατάσσοντας να μην αποσφραγιστούν οι οικονομικές προσφορές, εμποδίζοντας έτσι το άνοιγμα και την εξέλιξη του διαγωνισμού.
H Eπιτροπή Aναστολών ΣτE έκρινε ότι πιθανολογείται σοβαρά ότι το υπουργείο Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας απέρριψε σιωπηρά και αναιτιολόγητα τους ισχυρισμούς που πρόβαλαν κατά του διαγωνισμού οι εταιρείες «BULL ολοκληρωμένες λύσεις πληροφορικής AE» και «QUALITY & RELIABILITY Eφαρμογές Yψηλής Tεχνολογίας AEBE», που συμμετείχαν στον διαγωνισμό ως ένωση εταιρειών.
Tο ανώτατο δικαστήριο δέχτηκε ότι το υπουργείο, ενώ έπρεπε να αξιολογήσει τους ουσιώδεις ισχυρισμούς που πρόβαλε η ένωση για προβλήματα νομιμότητας του διαγωνισμού, δεν το έκανε και δεν έδωσε απαντήσεις με ειδική και συγκεκριμένη αιτιολογία, αν και όφειλε, για να μην εκκρεμούν αιτιάσεις γύρω από πλημμέλειες των τεχνικών προσφορών των διαγωνιζομένων.
Η προσφυγή
Στην προσφυγή υποστηρίζεται ότι ο υπουργός όφειλε να είχε απορρίψει τις προσφορές των εταιρειών «INFOQUEST και «UNISYSTEMS», γιατί δεν περιέχεται σ’ αυτές επαρκής τεκμηρίωση της απαιτούμενης (σε ποσοστό ίσο ή μεγαλύτερο του 99,9%) διαθεσιμότητας του όλου συστήματος. 
Eπίσης, υποστηρίζεται ότι δεν προκύπτει η κάλυψη από την «INFOQUEST» της υποχρεωτικής προδιαγραφής που αναφέρεται στα διεθνή πρότυπα πιστοποίησης των προσφερόμενων προσωπικών υπολογιστών, οι οποίοι συναρμολογούνται στην Eλλάδα.
Aκόμα τονίζεται στην προσφυγή ότι η προσφορά της «UNISYSTEMS» έπρεπε να απορριφθεί και επειδή δεν περιλαμβάνει απαντήσεις στις υποχρεωτικές προδιαγραφές για την ασφάλεια και τις υποστηριζόμενες υπηρεσίες (κατά παράβαση της διακήρυξης), ενώ παράλληλα δεν προσφέρει τα απαραίτητα προϊόντα.
«Mπλοκάροντας» την αποδοχή των τεχνικών προσφορών και το άνοιγμα των οικονομικών προσφορών, το ΣτE καλεί το υπουργείο EN να επιληφθεί ξανά της υπόθεσης από την αρχή και να απαντήσει αιτιολογημένα στα παράπονα που έγιναν με την προσφυγή, εξετάζοντας τη βασιμότητα των ισχυρισμών.

Πηγή: Έθνος, 8/11/2006

----------


## mastrokostas

Στο Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Υπουργός τίθεται ο Γιάννης Διαμαντίδης και Υφυπουργός η βουλευτής Χίου, Ελπίδα Τσουρή.

Καταλαβαν την βλακεια τους ! :Wink:

----------


## minoan

Και το όνομα αυτού: Υπουργείο Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας...  ΥΘΥΝΑ  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά απο ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο η ανοησία της Κυβέρνησης έλαβε τέλος...Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ λένε...

----------


## mastrokostas

Ευτυχώς έβαλαν και την αλιεία ,διότι για χρόνια την είχαν στο υπουργείο Γεωργίας με υπουργούς από Τρίκαλα Λαμία ,και Λάρισα που γνώριζαν το αντικείμενο ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

> Ευτυχώς έβαλαν και την αλιεία ,διότι για χρόνια την είχαν στο υπουργείο Γεωργίας με υπουργούς από Τρίκαλα Λαμία ,και Λάρισα που γνώριζαν το αντικείμενο !


 Εισαι λαθος διοτι υπαρχουν και οι πεστροφες  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εισαι λαθος διοτι υπαρχουν και οι πεστροφες


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!

Μετά, τι έχουν τα έρμα και ψοφάνε !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ενδοξο υπουργειο των Κατσιφαρα(ΝΑΤ), Παυλιδη(Αγονες), Σουμακη (MFD), Παπουτση (το μαχαιρι στο κοκκαλο) και των αλλων παιδιων ξανα στις υπηρεσιες της ναυτιλιας

----------


## nikosnasia

> To ενδοξο υπουργειο των Κατσιφαρα(ΝΑΤ), Παυλιδη(Αγονες), Σουμακη (MFD), Παπουτση (το μαχαιρι στο κοκκαλο) και των αλλων παιδιων ξανα στις υπηρεσιες της ναυτιλιας


Τέλειος σχολιασμός!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Επειδή γενικά θεωρώ οπισθοδρομική αυτή την κίνηαη του ανασχηματισμού, από το γεγονός ότι σε μια χώρα του δικού μας βελινεκούς ..... το 37 έγινε 48 μέλη στην κυβέρνηση. Στα καθ ημάς από κανένα στο τιμόνι της ναυτιλίας μας ήρθαν ΠΑΛΙ δυό..... Είμαι βέβαιος ότι στην σειρά του BEN BRUCE αργά ή γρήγορα θα προστεθούν κι άλλα ονόματα. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι και από τους άλλους που πέρασαν από το ΥΕΝ έχουν γίνει μακέτες, πράσινου ανάπτυξης, εκθεσιακών χώρων, χαάξεις, διαγραμμίσεις και μοιράστηκαν σφυριχτράκια σε όλους τους υπέυθυνους εντός λιμένος ..... ότι φτιάχνει κάποιος οι επόμενοι αφήνουν να ριμάξει..... Πότε θα κάνουμε κάτι για την Πατρίδα μας, τι θα αφήσουμε στα παιδιά μας?

----------


## DimitrisT

*Διχοτομημένη θα παραμείνει η ναυτιλία*
Πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## Leo

Εγώ είδα την κα Τσουρή στην TV να μιλάει για τα νέα της καθήκοντα, στο δημοσίευμα τον Υπουργό το βλέπω φειδωλό στα λόγια, ενώ ο πολύφερνος κ. Παπουτσής (σαν τέως) έχει προεξωφλήσει την αγαστή συεργασία πολιτών και σωμάτων ασφαλείας. Λίγο "κάπως" βρίσκω την όλη φάση με τις ανευθυνο-υπευθυνότητες δημοσίως. Είδομεν....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευτυχως που δεν εχουμε καποια εκκολαπτωμενη MFD.Θυμαμαι παρα πολυ καλα το ρολο του κυριου Παπουτση ως υπευθυνου τυπου της MFD !!!!!!!διπλα στον κυριο Σφηνια, οταν στις 22 αυγουστου του 2000 ειχε καει το F\D 5.Λεω να το ανεβασω και στο you tube καποια μερα.Αντε βρε ποιος ξερει μπορει να δουμε και τον κυριο σουμακη ξανα στο υπουργειο, δεν ξερεις καμια φορα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μην ξεχνατε τις συνθηκες που εγιναν οι <εναγκαλισμοι> με τα <μπακαλικα>
για να ερθουν στο <Σουπερ Μαρκετ> Δεν υπαρχει καμια τετοια σχεση με το σημερα σε καμια περιπτωση.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ πάντως απορώ γιατι συνδέουν το ΛΣ με την ναυτιλία. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα πώς ένα σώμα ασφαλείας πρέπει να έχει άρικτους δεσμούς με την διαχείρηση ενός εμπορικού τμήματος της οικονομίας. Απόψεις ύποπτης προέλευσης και μόνο για μικροπολιτικές σκοπιμότητες...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Εγώ πάντως απορώ γιατι συνδέουν το ΛΣ με την ναυτιλία. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα πώς ένα σώμα ασφαλείας πρέπει να έχει άρικτους δεσμούς με την διαχείρηση ενός εμπορικού τμήματος της οικονομίας. Απόψεις ύποπτης προέλευσης και μόνο για μικροπολιτικές σκοπιμότητες...


Αυτο προφανως Αποστολε ετσι το βρηκαν και ετσι το αφηνουν, οπως και πολλα αλλα στραβα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μην ξεχνατε τις συνθηκες που εγιναν οι <εναγκαλισμοι> με τα <μπακαλικα>
> για να ερθουν στο <Σουπερ Μαρκετ> Δεν υπαρχει καμια τετοια σχεση με το σημερα σε καμια περιπτωση.


 Και ομως ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινεται.εδω περισυ τετοιο καιρο ακουγαμε για γαμο μεταξυ ΝΕΛ-HSW κοινη εισοδο τους στο χρηματιστηριο και εν συνεχεια συμπορευση με την ΑΝΕΚ.Αυτο που εχει αλλαξει απο το 1999 ως τωρα ειναι απλα το οτι εχουν μειωθει τα''συνοικιακα μπακαλικα''και εκει που κολαει το θεμα με την sea star ειναι η επιτροπη ανταγωνισμου καθως ουσιστικα αν γινει η πολυσυζητημενη συγχωνευση ανεκ-χελενικ στις περισοτερες γραμμες του αιγαιου δημιουργειται μονοπωλιο.οπως και τοτε.και θα χρειαστουν παλι''δικοι μας''ανθρωποι να δωσουν μια χειρα βοηθειας για να προχωρησει η νεα επιχειρηση..οπως και τοτε.

----------


## Joyrider

> Εγώ πάντως απορώ γιατι συνδέουν το ΛΣ με την ναυτιλία. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα πώς ένα σώμα ασφαλείας πρέπει να έχει άρικτους δεσμούς με την διαχείρηση ενός εμπορικού τμήματος της οικονομίας. Απόψεις ύποπτης προέλευσης και μόνο για μικροπολιτικές σκοπιμότητες...


 
Ελα μου ντε !!!!!  :Confused:  μόνο στο Ελλάντα συμβαίνουν αυτά !



Από την άλλη αυτά τα αποκαλούμενα κόμματα εξουσίας ρε παιδί μου, δεν έχουν στελέχη που να έχουν σχέση με τον χώρο της ναυτιλίας ; Ελεος δηλαδή !! Από δικηγόρους, γυναικολόγους και οικονομολόγους πήξαμε πια ! ...

Ο επόμενος υπουργός Ε.Ν. θα είναι ο Φασούλας, επειδή έχει κάνει δήμαρχος Πειραιά και έχει παίξει και ένα φεγγάρι μπάσκετ στον Ολυμπιακό :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και γιατι δεν κανουν τον Γιωργο Νταλαρα?Δεν εχει γραψει τραγουδια με καραβια και θαλασσα ο ανθρωπος?Γιατι οχι?Εξοκοινοβουλευτικο βεβαια και παντα με σεβασμο στο προσωπο του που εχει φιλο τον αξιοτιμο κυριο μπανταγια, αν θυμαστε

----------


## Express Pigasos

ενος συνκληρουχα μου παντως ειναι θειος ο νεος ΥΕΝ....μου πε πως ειναι ανθρωπος που  καταλαβαινει...ασχολειται κυριως με οικονομικα θεματα...στη κυβερνωσα παραταξη ηταν πολλες φορες εισηγητης οικονομικων θεματων.παντως αν καποιος επρεπει να μπει ΥΕΝ ηταν ο Μιχας...ειχε δουλεψει η ''δουλεψει'' δεν ξερω ακριβως στον ΟΛΠ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέος υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου ο κ. _Μιλτιάδης Βαρβιτσιώτης_ (γνωστός υιός). Με ευρύτατες γνώσεις επί των ναυτιλιακών, όπως άλλωστε και όλοι (ανεξαιρέτως) οι προκάτοχοι του.

----------


## despo

Ακριβώς, παντογνώστες υπήρξαν  :Single Eye:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προβλεπω ερωτες με την hellenic ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφαγαν οι μέν..... να φάνε και οι δε, μην μας πάθουν τίποτε τα καϊνάρια. 
Και να ξέρετε.....τώρα που μπήκαν αυτοί στις θέσεις, ......θα τα λύσουν όλα. ΣΤΑΣΗ ΛΥΣΣΙΑΤΡΕΙΟ..................θα κατέβει κανείς.

----------


## SteliosK

upourgeio_emporikis_naftilias.jpg

Πρακτική στο Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου

----------


## SteliosK

Συμφωνα με το σχηματισμό νέας Κυβέρνησης

*Υπουργείο Οικονομίας, Υποδομών, Ναυτιλίας & Τουρισμού*
*Υπουργός:* Γιώργος Σταθάκης


*Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Ναυτιλιας:* Θεόδωρος Δρίτσας

*Nέος αναπληρωτής υπουργός Ναυτιλίας Θεόδωρος Δρίτσας*

----------


## Nautilia News

hcg386d23d.jpg
*Κοπή πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας Ενιαίου Κέντρου Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης*

----------


## Nautilia News

*«Κλείδωσε» ο νέος υπουργός Ναυτιλίας
*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα  http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/klid...gos-naftilias/ .

----------


## nautaki

Με τον τυφλό υπουργό εμείς οι ναυτικοι καλύτερα να μπαρκαρουμε με σημαία Τζιμπουτι..

----------


## gpap2006

Κανένας πρώην συνεργάτης του Άκη Τσοχατζόπουλου δεν χάνεται τελικά...

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παραιτήθηκε ο γενικός γραμματέας του υπ. Ναυτιλίας Γιάννης Θεοτοκάς*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pare...nis-theotokas/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/kopi...iou-naftilias/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παραμένει στο πόστο του Γενικού Γραμματέα Ναυτιλίας o Γιάννης Θεοτοκάς*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/para...nis-theotokas/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στη διαβούλευση το σχέδιο νόμου για θέματα αρμοδιότητας του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/sti-...kis-politikis/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Χ. Λαμπρίδης: Μοχλός ανάπτυξης της ελληνικής οικονομίας, τα λιμάνια της χώρας και η ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία της*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/anaptik...oros-naytilia/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συνάντηση Κουρουμπλή με την πρέσβη της Δημοκρατίας της Χιλής*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/sinanti...kratias-xilis/ .

----------

